# Konsolen Login :This is pcname.(none) (Linux i686.....)

## detlef

Hi,

irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle meine Gentoo Rechner am

Konsolen-Login nur pcname.(none)... anstatt pcname.domain.local...

anzeigen. 

Ist das nur bei mir so, oder wo muss ich noch was einstellen damit

das ordentlich aussieht?

Danke

Detlef

----------

## dertobi123

It's not a feature, it's a bug  :Wink: 

/etc/issue:

```
\o 

durch

\O

ersetzen
```

In ~ ist der Fehler behoben.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## detlef

Vielen Dank!

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Wobei bei mir dennoch (none) auch trotz \O da steht und das, obwohl ich was in 'dnsdomainname' stehen habe.

Interssiert es, ob die Domain existiert oder nicht?

Es wird doch einfach nur /etc/dnsdomainname ausgelesen, oder?

----------

## pYrania

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -u baselayout
```

----------

## Genone

die baselayout Version eigentlich unwichtig, folgende Punkte sind ausschlaggebend:

- \O (grosses o) in /etc/issue

- der domainname ist in /etc/dnsdomainname gesetzt

- /etc/init.d/domainname ist gestartet (möglichst im boot oder default runlevel)

- util-linux-2.11z-r6 oder höher ist installiert

Wenns immer noch nicht geht testen ob der dnsdomainname Befehl was sinnvolles ausgibt, wäre allerdings sehr komisch weil agetty (was den Login Prompt anzeigt) und dnsdomainname (bzw. hostname) den gleichen Code benutzen.

----------

## unique

Hi, hab so n ähnliches problem,....

bei mir zeigt er den namen an und den '.' danach, so wie es nach der /etc/issue sein soll, aber als domain kommt uknown_domain.  :Sad: 

/O is in der /etc/issue drinne

und der dnsdomainname is im rc default 

...*weiter rumprobieren geh*

----------

## Carlo

Zusätzlich /etc/nisdomainname zu  setzen, hat bei mir geholfen.

Carlo

----------

## unique

hmmm, hab ich auch schon gemacht, 

....werd die kommende Woche n DHCPD und n BIND aufsetzen, mal sehn was dann is, jedenfalls werd ich hier ins Topic rein schreiben wenn ich zu ner Lösung komm.

----------

## tobimat80

Also, bei funktioniert 's auch net. Habe alles was hier so vorgeschlagen wird versucht bis auf 

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -u baselayout
> ```
> ...

 

Werds heut abend mal versuchen und schauen was passiert.

Gruß Tobi

----------

## Pipe

Yoa!

Gibts hier ne Lösung?

Gruß.

----------

## Earthwings

Na klar doch. Du musst zusätzlich noch /etc/hosts richtig konfigurieren.

```

192.168.0.1  pipe

```

wird zu

```

192.168.0.1  pipe.domainname  pipe

```

bzw. wenn Du keine IP drin stehen hast

```

127.0.0.1  localhost

```

wird

```

127.0.0.1  localhost.domainname  localhost

```

----------

## Pipe

Yoa!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Hat irgendwie noch nicht gepasst. 

1.Meine hosts sieht jetzt so aus:

```
127.0.0.1  localhost.domain  localhost
```

2.Daemon "domainname" ist gestartet (/etc/init.d/domainame status)

3. /etc/nisdomainname und /etc/dnsdomainname enthalten jeweils "domain.de"

4.Befehl #domainname gibt "domain.de" aus.

Der Loginprompt gibt trotzdem "Pipe.unknwon_domain" aus.

Gibts hier noch weitere Lösungen? Wo kann ich schrauben?

Danke im vorraus.

Gruß.

----------

## Gekko

Mir hat noch die Änderung des domainname rc-scripts geholfen.

Zu finden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1300376#1300376

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

habe bind-9 und dhcp installiert:

```
 gentoo etc #  cat hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

gentoo etc # cat hostname

gentoo

gentoo etc # cat dnsdomainname

earth

gentoo etc # cat nisdomainname

licomx.com

gentoo etc # dig licomx.com

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> licomx.com

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 47960

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;licomx.com.                    IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

licomx.com.             3600    IN      SOA     gentoo.licomx.com. hostmaster.licomx.com. 2001042703 86400 21600 3600000 3600

;; Query time: 3 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.0.2#53(192.168.0.2)

;; WHEN: Fri Sep  3 18:49:25 2004

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 82

gentoo etc # 
```

Ergibt bei mir die bootmeldung:

```

This is gentoo.earth (Linux i686 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 Zeit)
```

Und der Apache ist im internen Netz über gentoo.licomx.com ansprechbar.

Ohne bind hatte ich vorher den router (mond) und die bsdbox einzeln eingetragen:

```
gentoo etc #  cat hosts

#127.0.0.1      gentoo.earth gentoo localhost

#192.168.0.2    gentoo

#192.168.0.1    mond.earth mond

#192.168.0.3    bsd-rechner.earth bsd-rechner

```

Wobei hier 127.0.0.1 gleich 192.168.0.2 ist. Auch hier kam eine saubere bootmeldung. Und das Konsolenlogin ist :

```

marlo@gentoo marlo $

oder nach su

gentoo marlo #

oder nach su -

gentoo root #

```

Gruß

Ma

----------

## hurra

So,

Domain ist in /etc/domainname ist eingetragen.

Domain ist in /etc/nisdomainname ist eingetragen.

Das rc-script domainname hab ich laut Anweisung angepasst und startet in default.

/etc/issue passt auch.

In der /etc/hosts is auch alles laut Anweisung richtig drin.

Trotzdem noch:

This is rechner1.(none)

Cu Hurra

E: Nach nem Neustart  gehts jetzt  :Wink: Last edited by hurra on Mon Sep 06, 2004 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

hi,

```
  sys-apps/util-linux

      Latest version available: 2.12-r4

      Latest version installed: 2.12-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 1,819 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux/

      Description: Various useful Linux utilities

      License:     GPL-2

```

Warum machst du nicht das, was Genone und Earthwings  empfohlen haben ?

Gruß

Ma

----------

